

CIA Chief Tech Officer: Big Data Is The Future And We Own It - elleferrer
http://www.businessinsider.com/cia-presentation-on-big-data-2013-3?op=1#ixzz2VXNEgnbv

======
czbond
Great insight into what the CIA is doing - and where they think it's going.

